# Joseph Noyon: L'enfance de l'Immaculee



## vlncto

I recently bought the autograph manuscript of a composition for choir, small orchestra and organ by French composer Joseph Noyon (1888-1962). The work consists of 15 small movements and is - as far as I could get it from the score - in a romantic compositional style. I now created a pdf-score which is again available for download from my website. Maybe you would like to have a look:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-non-violin-manuscripts/

If you know how or where I could promote the piece (for a performance or whatever), please drop me a line!

Best,
Tobias


----------

